

Powerwall – Tesla Motors - alfredxing
http://www.teslamotors.com/powerwall

======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9469316](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9469316).

------
hobarrera
Previous post:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9469201](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9469201)

